# Lost most of crest feathers?



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Pippin is going through his first molt (6 month old) and I noticed he has hardly any crest left and the ones he does have is curved inward so it looks like he has none. Is this normal? Starlight never had that many gone at once an his poor tail is almost gone. Just want to be sure! Thanks!


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Never had that happen, that's not to say it couldn't. I would make sure Starlight isn't plucking him (and maybe her own tail feathers too).


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks, she isn't but she is trying to help him preen (and he loves it, makes baby sounds still lol) I see several pin feathers on the crest so I know new ones are growing (will be pretty as some are grey and most yellow) and his tail feathers and wing feathers are just falling while he preens. Maybe 1 a day. He is molting a LOT! Maybe because it's his first molt? He looks so scruffy poor guy! I just want to know when it's too much?


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Tequila moulted into a pigeon too, no problem as long and he isn't being plucked.


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Aww hehe I am glad it know it's normal, no he's not plucked, they do everything together, only time they quarrel is when I'm giving scritches lol and it's no where near plucking, just no, me first! lol


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Astrid lost all of her tall crest feathers in her first molt in my care. It looked so weird to me because she normally has a super huge crest!!


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Yup! Skiddles became a pigeon cross duck with her first molt. No crest no tail. But now she is beautiful.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

It's common for the first molt. Coco is just starting his -- I'm excited and nervous at the same time!


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

Peaches is having her first molt too, she looks really scruffy and uncared for at the mo


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks so much all! He does look so un cared for too, and sooo many pin feathers all over lol poor guy! Glad to hear it's normal, he's got a lot of pins on the crest o I bet it'll be beautiful!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

sounds normal! my two are moulting sooo heavily at the moment. Bjorn's crest is mostly pins  and their moods are atrocious!


----------

